

Modern Times: A Space Odyssey [video] - driftsumi-e
http://vimeo.com/17631561

======
driftsumi-e
From the video description:

"Made with no money, just a little time and a lot of passion."

Complete accuracy of that claim aside, the behind-the-scenes video
(<http://vimeo.com/17761334>) is a good reminder of what ingenuity and passion
can do.

